# Wie erstelle ich ein Datagrid mit einer Tabelle?



## xenophobic (28. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

Ich möchte in einem Datagrid eine Tabelle erstellen in dem ich 3 Spalten habe und 5 Zeilen. In die Zeilen möchte ich dann einen Wert eingeben der Später zum ausrechnen verwendet werden soll.

Also ungefähr so:

   Spalte 1 | Spalte 2 | Spalte 3 

         3                5                2

Ich möchte praktisch während der Laufzeit Zahlen reinschreiben.

Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine. Bitte schreibt die Antwort wirklich Schritt für Schritt, da ich noch newbie bin.

gruß -Xeno-


----------



## Sonie (31. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von xenophobic _
> *Hallo,
> Spalte 1 | Spalte 2 | Spalte 3
> 
> ...



Mit einem DataGRID geht das eigentlich nicht, weil das DataGRID gegen eine DATA-SOURCE gebunden werden will.

Aber versuch doch mal ein MSFLEXGrid.

Neue FORM erzeugen:-> CTRL-T -> MSFlexGRID auswählen und in Form einfügen.

Dann diesen Code reinkopieren, der sollte sich selbst erklären

```
Private Sub Form_Load()
  MSFlexGrid1.Rows = 5 'Datenreihen festlegen
  MSFlexGrid1.Cols = 3 'Spalten festlegen
  
  MSFlexGrid1.Row = 0 'Spalten-Überschrift auswählen
  MSFlexGrid1.Col = 1
  MSFlexGrid1.Text = "Spalte 1" 'Überschrift für Spalte eintragen
  MSFlexGrid1.Col = 2
  MSFlexGrid1.Text = "Spalte 2"
  MSFlexGrid1.Col = 3
  MSFlexGrid1.Text = "Spalte 3"
  
  MSFlexGrid1.Row = 1 'Erste Datenspalte auswählen
  MSFlexGrid1.Col = 1
  MSFlexGrid1.Text = "Wert 1" 'Text in aktueller Zelle eintragen.
  MSFlexGrid1.Col = 2
  MSFlexGrid1.Text = "Wert 2"
  MSFlexGrid1.Col = 3
  MSFlexGrid1.Text = "Wert 3"
End Sub
```


----------

